# Big Berkey with 2 new filters



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a big Berkey with two brand new black filters for sale.









Asking $200 + calculated shipping costs.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Is this new or used? Anything wrong with it? What would shipping cost be?


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

We used it, and tossed the filters we used. I just dot have enough counter space and storage. If you can message me your zip, I can calculate shipping.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Sorry i went ahead and ordered one,was in a hurry.Thought yours must be gone. Good luck.


----------

